# a new baby boy



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

oooo i have just showed my hubs this adorable little long coat boy and he says if i wanted him he would buy him for me as my christmas pressie so how could i say no to an offer like that lol so emailed the breeder and praying he isnt already snapped up checking my inbox every 30 secs are so lol heres a pic PLEASE PLEASE KEEP EVERYTHING CROSSED I WANT HIM SOOOOOO MUCH LOL
[


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, he's so pretty!!! I hope you get him!!! He is adorable.

Brodysmom


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks tracey no news yet im praying he hasnt gone hows brody hope his eyes are getting better i lol ed when looking at the pics with the balls lol he is so funny bless


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

joanne22 said:


> thanks tracey no news yet im praying he hasnt gone hows brody hope his eyes are getting better i lol ed when looking at the pics with the balls lol he is so funny bless


Aww... thanks for asking Joanne about Brody's eyes. He is doing really well. He is off his eyedrops and his prednisone pills and doing just fine. He can see 100% out of the right so that's all that matters. As long as he can chase and catch a ball, he's happy. 

I keep looking at that precious chocolate puppy. What a beautiful little one! I will be checking back all the time to see if you have heard anything!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous. I just love the chocolate. 
Good Luck fingers are crossed here.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

His so cute!! I hope you get him


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi is sooo sweet!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

still no word im afraid keep refreshing myemails lol will post as SOOOOON as i hear from her


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed, he is beautiful x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What an adorable little chocolate kiss!!
Wow I hope you get him!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

How adorable!! what a great gift! I am crossing my fingers for you! i hope you get him and hope to see more great pictures when you do


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I hope you get him!x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> What an adorable little chocolate kiss!!
> Wow I hope you get him!!


that's just what i thought 
i'd so call him Hershey if he was mine.

good luck getting him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck !


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

any news joanne, hes fab, hope you get him what a nice hubby you have


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, any news? That cutie needs someone so caring


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh he is a real cutie!
Love his colour too.
Hope you hear back soon, nothin worse than waiting.
Good luck! x


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

still no news lol how dare they have a life when im waiting to hear back as you might of guessed im impatient lol im just PRAYING they still have him the names we have shortlisted so far oliver, dodger cant think of any others as i dont want to get my hopes up he was advertised for a week then they updated the ad yesterday so im thinking he wasnt sold last week so hopefully they still have him oooo god i hate waiting


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I hope you get him!!Would be just about the best xmas pressie ever!
I dont think I could cope with all those chi kids at once though (having hard enuf time house training one!).


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a doll! I would name him Hershey as well


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> He is a doll! I would name him Hershey as well


Hershey Is an ADORABLE name for him.  just wanted to say that too LOL


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I want for you to have him...so that you can share him with US !! His pic is precious..what a dote !! I keep checking on CP..hoping you got an email from the breeder. Oh my we are definitly excited about the possibility.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

he is absolutely beautiful! 
I hope you hear back soon xxx


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh he is just TOO cute!!!!
Hope you get him!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

right quick update he is mine lol all being well can collect him on the 8th going to see him next week wwwwhhhhhooooo sssoooo excited


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful news ,how exciting and what a great hubby you have.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

eeeeee Joanne I'm so happy for you!
he is a stunner! can't wait to hear how it goes  xxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

yipeee!! cant wait to see more of him, he looks adorable, you must be so excited!! i bet you cannot wait!! x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow Joanne!! What an absolutely stunning little boy he is. Congrats! Can't wait for more pictures next week when you visit


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

He is gooooooooooooooorgeous!!!what an absoloute cutie!!!!fingers crossed for you!If the ad was updated yesterday i think you have a pretty good chance!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahh just realied I missed a whole bunch of posts!!congratualtions!!!!!!!xXx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay!! So glad you get to have him. Take lots of pictures!

Brodysmom


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! I love the long hairs but my husband doesn't like their looks, he says they don't look like chihuahuas to him so I will stick with my short coats. I want a little male so badly but I think I am pushing things with the two I pick up next week. I am so happy for you! I can live vicariously through your puppy and pictures!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh ya beauty!!!! hehe!
Cant wait to see more of him.
Congrats! x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!! Can't wait to see more pics...he is just adorable


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Congratulations, i'm very pleased for you!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh joanne you are so lucky, 5 pups now id love to be at your house


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

well sale has fell through i had also listed a short coat boy for sale for a friend as she had no internet accsess so now the breeder wont sell to me cause she thinks im selling one and buying him have tried to explain but shes not listening oh well serves me right for helping out a friend


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh No!!
Im so sorry!!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, no! That stinks!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

joanne22 said:


> right quick update he is mine lol all being well can collect him on the 8th going to see him next week wwwwhhhhhooooo sssoooo excited


Hooray!! Congrates to you  I can't wait to see pics of him :coolwink:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how awful,for you.So sorry


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah joanne no, is she that picky, try her again


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh no!In a way its refreshing to see a breeder care about who her pups go to but in this case its awful for you!!!!Is there anyway you can prove to the women your only advertising for a friend? Get the friend to ring her up and even show her the pup!!??!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats very sad!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have sent her emails from days ago from a lady that wants to buy the one i listed where it states she spoke to the person i advertised the dog for so hopefully that proves it


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Joanne thats such a shame  sorry to hear that.
I hope it works out xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg too cuteeee! look at that sleepies sillyhead


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

joanne22 said:


> well sale has fell through i had also listed a short coat boy for sale for a friend as she had no internet accsess so now the breeder wont sell to me cause she thinks im selling one and buying him have tried to explain but shes not listening oh well serves me right for helping out a friend


Oh no!
Is there no way you can prove the dog isnt yours?, would your friend not vouch for you since you are doin her the favour?
Like i dunno, give her number etc... and tell hr she can turn up anytime and see you dont have that dog.
I wouldnt give up just yet hon x
Hope you can sort it soon.
If not am sure you will find another chi baby sometime.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww thats horrible.. 
I hope she reads the email!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh no, Just seen this thread! I have read it from start to finnish and oh my gosh you poor thing! after all the excitment of gettinga new baby and it all falls through because of a misunderstanding , I hope you can still get through to her


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sorry your boy has fallen through. That stinks to get your hopes up and then be let down.

BUT at the same time its really nice to hear that the breeder is not just in it for the money and does really care. So many breeders out there don't really give a crap, and she clearly does care more about the pups then the cash, which is wonderful.

I hope that you can somehow work out the misunderstanding, maybe by getting your friend and the person who is buying the puppy and stuff to explain the situation?


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope it works out but if it doesn't I have to believe that a better puppy is out there for you. Big hugs for you!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh My Gosh, up and down. I am so disappointed for you :-( I am still hoping it works out for you though. Just try to be patient and explain again to the lady until she understands. I kinda know how you feel as I just went through ups and down while searching for my new lil critter Luna.
That lil pup looks so darn cute! Just keep trying. I would. Good luck to you hun xoxoxoxox


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

well its definatley over i would not buy that puppy after the way she has behaved towards me i called and emailed and then got an email back saying he was sold to someone eles it is nice to see breeders who really care i can totally understand BUT at the same time jumping to conclusions andthen just putting the phone down when trying to explain i sent her a really goog proof of the emails recieved and sent about that dog even gave her my past breeders numbers and offered to sign a puppy contract this breeder had no manners what so ever very rude and obnoxious.

Our first convorsation seemed really good i told her o had the four smoothcoats and wanted a long coat she said she had LOADS of longs then decided on getting a couple of smoothes then said then when i got them i didnt really want them any more but has litters of these due as well so who the hell is she to judge me for listing a dog for a favour im pretty p$$$$d to say the least oh well never mind as someone has said theres an even BETTER dog out there for me


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Joanne thats such a shame 
hopefully you will find another little boy xxx


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

joanne22 said:


> well its definatley over i would not buy that puppy after the way she has behaved towards me i called and emailed and then got an email back saying he was sold to someone eles it is nice to see breeders who really care i can totally understand BUT at the same time jumping to conclusions andthen just putting the phone down when trying to explain i sent her a really goog proof of the emails recieved and sent about that dog even gave her my past breeders numbers and offered to sign a puppy contract this breeder had no manners what so ever very rude and obnoxious.
> 
> Our first convorsation seemed really good i told her o had the four smoothcoats and wanted a long coat she said she had LOADS of longs then decided on getting a couple of smoothes then said then when i got them i didnt really want them any more but has litters of these due as well so who the hell is she to judge me for listing a dog for a favour im pretty p$$$$d to say the least oh well never mind as someone has said theres an even BETTER dog out there for me


Im so sorry to hear this. How awful to get your hopes up.
Yes it is good to hear that someone actually cares where their pups go but at the same time, you even offered to sign a contract which shows that you arent looking to just sell him on for a profit.
Thinking about it though, she has 'litters due'? Plural? How many dogs does she mate at a time? And she didnt really want smooth coats anymore? Is that because theyre smooth coats?
Sorry but that doesnt sound very much like she cares.

Im sure you'll find your new baby soon x


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

London said:


> Thinking about it though, she has 'litters due'? Plural? How many dogs does she mate at a time? And she didnt really want smooth coats anymore? Is that because theyre smooth coats?
> Sorry but that doesnt sound very much like she cares.
> 
> Im sure you'll find your new baby soon x


thats what she said once she got one she really didnt really want it any more i found it a little strange but at the same time wanted him soooo much kept my mouth shut as i knew he would have a great pamperd life here with me and my lot ,and to not want them but still breed from them :foxes15: who knows they were either due in 7 weeks or were 7 weeks old anyway i believe everything happens for a reason still hurts though lol and the dog i was listing for my freind wasnt a tiny pup he was 8 mnth old she had just started working 12 hr shifts and the litle one was going to be on his own so decided best to part with him for his benefit explained like mad to her but wouldnt listern i wouldnt be suprised if someone offered her a bit more money as the proof i sent confirmed my side of it THANKS EVERYONE <<<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, that deal was not meant to be!! Dont' deal with rude people, for sure. There are many breeders out there and your perfect Chi is waiting for you around the corner. Sorry this fell through but everything will work out for the best I'm sure.

brodysmom


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear all this. I know how much it must hurt. I hope things turn out well


----------

